# MODS: Love the Christmas banner!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wanted to give a shout out to the mods (though I'm sure it is one in particular) for the fun additions to the BCA banner... I chuckled when I saw those fish with the Christmas hats - that clownfish does not look very amused! 

Can't believe it is nearly Christmas again!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hehe, I just noticed the hats and santa sleigh. Cute! Love when you do holidays addition to the banners!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Banner looks great, nice to be in the festive spirits. Thanks Shawn and mods.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't even notice it until I saw this thread lol. This is all down to Shawn on this one


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done Santa Shawn


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Dark Lord is at it again!! Looks awesome!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it, a nice holiday "house" decoration.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done , makes it a bit more festive here


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The clown fish looks hilariously pissed off.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

clown fish is the grinch


----------

